# cleaning your face.  putting the lotion in the basket.



## Pickles-And-Tuna (Mar 31, 2022)

I recently bailed my goatee/facial hair and am clean shaven, so much more of my mug is now exposed.  I have been using Neutrogena for a long time and am curious what you guys are using for cleaning your mugs and which moisturizers.  I'm sure there are a grip of you who actually have a routine, including brushing your teeth consistently, you savage animals.

This stuff from LUMIN looks like a crazy rip off / subscription model, not really into that.  I'm sure there are good products that do not cost stupid amounts for half an ounce of goop.  thanks.


----------



## Undecanator (Mar 31, 2022)

I wash my face in sweat and blood like a man


----------



## Pickles-And-Tuna (Mar 31, 2022)

That sounds like a solid routine for unclogging the pores.


----------



## 1bigun11 (Mar 31, 2022)

You're supposed to brush your teeth?


----------



## The Phoenix (Apr 2, 2022)

Clinique facial products work well. I just buy the facial scrub from Walmart, but In my younger days I was all about brands. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 2, 2022)

Pickles-And-Tuna said:


> I recently bailed my goatee/facial hair and am clean shaven, so much more of my mug is now exposed.  I have been using Neutrogena for a long time and am curious what you guys are using for cleaning your mugs and which moisturizers.  I'm sure there are a grip of you who actually have a routine, including brushing your teeth consistently, you savage animals.
> 
> This stuff from LUMIN looks like a crazy rip off / subscription model, not really into that.  I'm sure there are good products that do not cost stupid amounts for half an ounce of goop.  thanks.


Um… you might be gay. There was a fella here a little bit ago that was asking about “war paint” makeup for men. You should look him up. The two of you would probably make a fag-tabulous looking couple.


----------



## Pickles-And-Tuna (Apr 2, 2022)

LOL.  WTF is war paint make up?   I am going to just go with whatever stuff I can find at Target, nothing fancy.  The Neutrogena I think is drying my skin out and I refuse to  be a victim of marketing and b.s. like many who pay $20 or more per oz. for some shit made in Korea (probably out of mud from the Korean rivers).


----------



## BRICKS (Apr 3, 2022)

Can't help you from personal experience myself, I'm an Irish Spring and done guy.  I can however, attest to the fact that you get what you pay for with certain products, as I am the financier of Mrs. BRICKS.  She can pass for 25 years younger, easily.  Now, that may be in part the Korean 50% of her Russian/Korean genetics but you still have to take care of that.  I doubt any on here would spend the money that her lotions and potions cost, but in defense, cause it's actually me who pays for it, it is worth it and it lasts a long time.  If you truly have an interest you can PM me so nobody will know and call you gay.  Not Schilling, but the expensive stuff when you get to a certain level, is that way for a reason.

Incidentally, Mrs. BRICKS is a cosmetologist ("retired" for full time bodybuilding, food prep, dog mom) but here's a hair care tip.  So not spend much on shampoo.  They're all basically the same despite what they say and bar soap is just as good.  Where you need to pay attention and get quality products is in what you put in your hair after cleaning it (conditioner, hair masks, etc).  You're welcome FWIW.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 3, 2022)

Face Care Products
					

Get glowing with cruelty free face care products by St. Ives®. Try our face scrubs, face cleansers, face moisturizers & more made with 100% natural exfoliants.




					www.stives.com
				











						Oil-Free Acne Wash with Salicylic Acid | Neutrogena®
					

Need a powerful one step acne treatment? Get rid of stubborn acne and prevent future breakouts with this oil-free acne cleanser formulated with salicylic acid!




					www.neutrogena.com


----------



## Yano (Apr 3, 2022)

WTF is wrong with a bar of Ivory soap and a wash cloth ? .....


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Apr 3, 2022)

Men use moisturizers now??  WTF??


----------



## hard_gains (Apr 3, 2022)

Yano said:


> WTF is wrong with a bar of Ivory soap and a wash cloth ? .....


That's way too easy. It's all about the pretty hair and skin these days. If I need a deep cleaning rubbing alcohol and cotton ball. That's about it for a beauty regiment. My skin is as pretty as leather. 😏


----------



## The Phoenix (Apr 3, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> That's way too easy. It's all about the pretty hair and skin these days. If I need a deep cleaning rubbing alcohol and cotton ball. That's about it for a beauty regiment. My skin is as pretty as leather.



You’re going to look like leather face in your forties with that regiment. It dries your face out, son. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## milleniumgirl (Apr 3, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> Clinique facial products work well. I just buy the facial scrub from Walmart, but In my younger days I was all about brands.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Clinique is a good brand very popular in Europe.


----------



## BRICKS (Apr 3, 2022)

Ok here it is. 









						ZO® Skin Health - Medical Skin Care
					

ZO® Skin Health provides a comprehensive range of solutions that will restore skin to a healthy state. From correcting sun damage and pigmentation to acne and aging, ZO® offers a simple, systematic approach to creating and maintaining healthy skin.




					zoskinhealth.com
				












						Experience the Power of Obagi Skin Care | Shop Obagi Online
					

With over 30 years of clinically proven results, we continue to design transformational products that promote skin health and build on our legacy of science and innovation.




					www.obagi.com
				




As I said before, that's for her, I'm an Irish Spring and Old Spice guy.


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 3, 2022)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Men use moisturizers now??  WTF??


Not real men!


----------



## milleniumgirl (Apr 3, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> Not real men!


Actors and VIPs like David Beckham do


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 3, 2022)

milleniumgirl said:


> Actors and VIPs like David Beckham do


Isn't that sad?


----------



## milleniumgirl (Apr 3, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> Isn't that sad?


Why? It’s important to keep your skin hydrated. Nothing wrong with that even if you’re a bodybuilder


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 3, 2022)

milleniumgirl said:


> Why? It’s important to keep your skin hydrated. Nothing wrong with that even if you’re a bodybuilder


I'm an older generation, I am just not accustomed to men acting as they do these days. Fenimine as fuck these days, the commercials don't help either.


----------



## snake (Apr 3, 2022)

1bigun11 said:


> You're supposed to brush your teeth?


At your age, I think they just soak them in a glass over night. lol


----------



## milleniumgirl (Apr 3, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> I'm an older generation, I am just not accustomed to men acting as they do these days. Fenimine as fuck these days, the commercials don't help either.


True. I’m an older female generation. My mother never wore make up ….


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 3, 2022)

milleniumgirl said:


> True. I’m an older female generation. My mother never wore make up ….


I think women look best with as little as possible.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Apr 3, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> I think women look best with as little as possible.


Agreed. I only put a BB cream and some mascara if I meet someone important because I’m blond and pale


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 3, 2022)

What I posted is just to reduce acne and black heads. Keep you from looking greasy.
Bar soap would dry my skin out bad.


----------



## RISE (Apr 3, 2022)

Semen.  Never from your own stash though.


----------



## BRICKS (Apr 3, 2022)

Personally I probably could do more for skin care.  Keep in mind that your skin is the largest organ in your body, serves a few very important functions.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Apr 3, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> What I posted is just to reduce acne and black heads. Keep you from looking greasy.


When I ran Primo I had very oily skin and acne. Gymace told me to try 
Proactiv®Solution Acne Treatment System​
And I got rid of my acne/oily skin in no time.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Apr 3, 2022)

soap


----------



## Freakmidd (Apr 3, 2022)

milleniumgirl said:


> Actors and VIPs like David Beckham do


Nuff said..


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 3, 2022)

I'm just grumpy today, I let the allergies win this morning.


----------

